# start/stop ACTIVATION question



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

I think I am actually in the minority of actually liking this feature. This past 2 weeks, I have noticed that the start/stop feature has not activated at all. It has been bitterly cold in Jersey these past 2 weeks and have been using the remote starter, heated seats/steering wheel. I figure it could be low charge on battery but there has been long trips we have taken and still it hasn't activated. Looked through the manual and one of the things I saw that could be the reason is battery temp (which I don't know what i needs to be) and also temperature and humidity settings for climatronic equipped vehicles (again not sure what these numbers needs to be). Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Lothareb (Sep 14, 2017)

I also like the start stop feature, though I would prefer that it is off until you turn it on. This is software adjustable so I might switch this over, although VW will not do it. A local speed shop stated they can set that up for $35.00, but I am a little dubious about doing that. I will wait.

If it is too cold and the heater is on, the auto stop will not shut the engine off. The engine has to reach a specific temperature before the shut off, also with the heater on, this too will prevent the auto stop from functioning until the internal car temperature is about where the heater is set. I also noticed that when the car is sitting on an incline the auto stop feature will not function. There is another thread here where there is a whole list of conditions have to be met before the engine will shut off.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

you are correct, if you have the heat (or A/C) set to a desired temp and the interior has yet to reach that, the car will not shut off. 
i did not know about the battery temp, but that makes sense as well to not put more strain on it in colder months. 

i have actually stopped turning this feature off on my car as i really do not notice it as much as when i first got the Tig.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Thank you for the feedback. It is just interesting because I would be driving for a long period of time so I figure it would already reach the set temp inside. I guess with the bitter cold, the 70 degrees temp was not reached although it did feel warm inside. I will see this week if it comes back on as we are supposed to get beach weather temperature (warming up to a balmy 50 degrees haha!)


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

TablaRasa said:


> I think I am actually in the minority of actually liking this feature. This past 2 weeks, I have noticed that the start/stop feature has not activated at all. It has been bitterly cold in Jersey these past 2 weeks and have been using the remote starter, heated seats/steering wheel...... Any thoughts on this?


The stop/start systems only functions when the vehicle's only power needs can be met by the battery. It monitors battery condition, temperatures (engine, interior, and ambient), engine loads (like HVAC, etc.), and other factors to decide when to auto stop.

I have owned my Tiguan for a little over 3 months and I am still somewhat undecided about how I feel about the auto stop/start. I have VCDS and I know how to disable it, but I haven't done it yet - for several reasons.
First reason: It really isn't as annoying as I expected it to be, and I have learned the kind of situations where I manually disable it.
Second reason: My Tiguan is the first vehicle I have ever owned with an automatic transmission (although I have driven hundreds of rental cars). The auto stop/start system completely eliminates (when in use) the primary thing I have always hated about automatics. That is the tendency to creep (and sometimes lurch) forward if you do not put enough pressure on the brake pedal. Luckily my Tiggy does not seem to be too bad about this even with the engine running - so far.

I'm not quite ready to say that I like this feature but I am willing to admit that I do not dislike it nearly as much as I thought I would. Time will tell. I live in the middle of a desert, so for probably half the year my auto stop/start will be disabled by the need for A/C. It might get disabled someday, or it might not. I am still undecided.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. I learned something interesting this morning. Yesterday and today it rained here for the first time in 116 days:laugh:. On my way to work I had the wipers on at low speed. When I came to a stop light the engine stopped and the wipers switched to intermittent automatically. When the engine re-started, they went back to low speed. This could be related to the stop/start thing, but it could easily just be part of the normal wiper functions. Either way, it was a surprise!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Just an update: It is now considerably warm here in Jersey compared to what it was in the past 2 weeks. Start/Stop resumed activities. Guess I really was not meeting the requirements when we were blanketed with bitter temps.

In regards to the wiper, I noticed that it would stop when it is in midwipe and the car restarted. However, didn't notice it become intermittent. I guess I always have it at the auto setting and not continuous.


----------



## cruzgti17 (Jun 13, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> Just an update: It is now considerably warm here in Jersey compared to what it was in the past 2 weeks. Start/Stop resumed activities. Guess I really was not meeting the requirements when we were blanketed with bitter temps.
> 
> In regards to the wiper, I noticed that it would stop when it is in midwipe and the car restarted. However, didn't notice it become intermittent. I guess I always have it at the auto setting and not continuous.


Good to know it takes environmental temperatures in account for operation. Bitter cold frequent start stops would def. put add'l wear on the engine.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

cruzgti17 said:


> Good to know it takes environmental temperatures in account for operation. Bitter cold frequent start stops would def. put add'l wear on the engine.


That is true!


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

*Start/stop*

Does anyone know what the logic is for the start stop in terms of how does it know to stop the engine? Is there a way to change the setting so it waits longer? 

Kind of silly that sometimes it will shut down on a four way stop interesection or in a parking lot while letting people cross on s cross walk.

Wish we could change it to stop say after 10 seconds of no movement.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

And the start stop button should have been placed on the left side of the gear stick. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

I do not know if this is just my car or if it is more universal, but I have learned how to (mostly) control when the engine stops.
I have learned that I can lightly press on the brake pedal hard enough to prevent the car from moving forward but not so hard that the engine stops. If I press down a little harder, the engine stops immediately. With some practice I can usually prevent the engine's stopping. This is particularly useful when traffic is slowly creeping forward.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I do not know if this is just my car or if it is more universal, but I have learned how to (mostly) control when the engine stops.
> I have learned that I can lightly press on the brake pedal hard enough to prevent the car from moving forward but not so hard that the engine stops. If I press down a little harder, the engine stops immediately. With some practice I can usually prevent the engine's stopping. This is particularly useful when traffic is slowly creeping forward.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


Yeah, I've learned that as well but kinda silly that you have to think about it that much. As I pull out of my driveway, the first intersection is a four way stop. Car hasn't warmed up yet so it feels odd. 

You can also lightly turn the steering wheelback add forth (while stepping on the breaks) and the engine won't stop

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

jjvw said:


> Yeah, I've learned that as well but kinda silly that you have to think about it that much. As I pull out of my driveway, the first intersection is a four way stop. Car hasn't warmed up yet so it feels odd.
> 
> You can also lightly turn the steering wheelback add forth (while stepping on the breaks) and the engine won't stop
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


If the car hasn't warmed up it shouldn't auto-off -- at least it doesn't on mine.

You can also crank the hvac (A/C especially) to defeat this...

but I agree w/ Don that light pressure on brake pedal leaves the engine running, even if car is stopped.


----------



## F30post (Jan 22, 2018)

*A.S.S*

Is it possible to disable auto start stop forever instead of turning it off every time you start the car? Anyways, if not, it’s just one press of a button right?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, it is possible to disable the system. It requires either VCDS or ODBeleven because you have to modify adaptation channels. There are several possible methods to fool the car into thinking that the stop/start system can't work. The easiest way is to the CAN gateway and change "Start/stop start limit voltage" to 12. This way if the battery voltage drops below 12 volts while cranking (and it always does this) the auto stop.start is disabled.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Killswitch24 (Mar 30, 2015)

Don, thanks for clearing that up. I have come across posts about that adaptation for the voltage, but never understood what it was limiting. I read that by default it is set to ~7.6V, and that makes sense, indicating that your battery could be faulty.

If you change this adaptation, will you be able to *enable* the start/stop with the push button? There may be times when I would be ok with it activated.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Killswitch24 said:


> Don, thanks for clearing that up. I have come across posts about that adaptation for the voltage, but never understood what it was limiting. I read that by default it is set to ~7.6V, and that makes sense, indicating that your battery could be faulty.
> 
> If you change this adaptation, will you be able to *enable* the start/stop with the push button? There may be times when I would be ok with it activated.


Even a brand new battery will generally have the voltage drop below 10 volts while cranking, so any value over 10 volts will probably disable the stop/start.
However, this will permanently disable the stop start system. The button will not be able to enable it as desired. The only way to get the autp stop/start working again is to change the adaptation value back to 7.6 (or something close to that).

Note: there is actually an adaptation in the stop/start authorization controller to disable the stop/start system itself. However, this controller (05) is password protected and we do not know the password. This is the reason why the voltage method (or a temperature method) are necessary to disable the system.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

Lothareb said:


> The engine has to reach a specific temperature before the shut off, also with the heater on, this too will prevent the auto stop from functioning until the internal car temperature is about where the heater is set. I also noticed that when the car is sitting on an incline the auto stop feature will not function. There is another thread here where there is a whole list of conditions have to be met before the engine will shut off.


Either my Tig is a glitch system, or that info is wrong. I work 1.8 miles away from my house and every morning I have to shut off my auto on/off because at all 9 stoplights it will shut off. The heater is on full and the car has warmed up JUST to the first mark, and the cabin is still frosty cold. 

I would much rather have it OFF and the option to turn it ON. Ive noticed during the day on a lunch run, when I release the pedal to pull away from a stop sign or light, the engine judders hard and lunges me forward somewhat aggressive. I think this feature really puts a strain on the starter too. If youre in the city and this is on, you could essentially use your starter 80 times a day! 

Its a nice feature, but man is it irritating for me %90 of the time.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

Starters for start/stop systems are designed to start repeatedly multiple times during a run cycle. I wouldn’t worry about wear. I like the start/stop system on my Tiguan, feel better sitting at a metro Atlanta red light for minutes without emitting emissions or wasting any fuel. Just that feeling..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

autostrophic said:


> Starters for start/stop systems are designed to start repeatedly multiple times during a run cycle. I wouldn’t worry about wear. I like the start/stop system on my Tiguan, feel better sitting at a metro Atlanta red light for minutes without emitting emissions or wasting any fuel. Just that feeling..


What I like best is fact that the car does not try to inch forward at the stop light. However, I also appreciate the quiet and lack of vibration when the engine shuts off. I'm apparently not as worried about the emissions and fuel consumption.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah it's most noticeable to me now in a drive-thru as it's the only place I'm encountering it with the windows open until spring hits. Makes it a bit easier to understand and be understood by the person taking the order. And shows well noise insulated the Tig actually is.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Yes, it is possible to disable the system. It requires either VCDS or ODBeleven because you have to modify adaptation channels. There are several possible methods to fool the car into thinking that the stop/start system can't work. The easiest way is to the CAN gateway and change "Start/stop start limit voltage" to 12. This way if the battery voltage drops below 12 volts while cranking (and it always does this) the auto stop.start is disabled.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


With this method, after the car has started, can auto start/stop still be enabled manually by pushing the button if required?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

martiansoldier said:


> With this method, after the car has started, can auto start/stop still be enabled manually by pushing the button if required?


No. If you disable auto stop/start by changing that start voltage the button becomes useless. It can only be re-enabled the same way it was disabled, with VCDS.

That said: There is a guy in Europe who sells a little circuit board that "remembers" whether you want the feature on or off. It is supposed to make the button remember it's last setting. I have not tried this, and I have no connection to the guy(s) who sell these things, but it might be worth looking into.
look here: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Start-...top+memory&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

JSWTDI09 said:


> No. If you disable auto stop/start by changing that start voltage the button becomes useless. It can only be re-enabled the same way it was disabled, with VCDS.
> 
> That said: There is a guy in Europe who sells a little circuit board that "remembers" whether you want the feature on or off. It is supposed to make the button remember it's last setting. I have not tried this, and I have no connection to the guy(s) who sell these things, but it might be worth looking into.
> look here: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Start-...top+memory&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313
> ...


Thanks Don. I saw the eBay link posted on another thread and I'm contemplating going this route. The 2018 Tiguan MQB is not in the compatibility list though and I've asked the seller to confirm that it will work.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

So after exchanging several messages with the seller and sharing my VIN to confirm that this SSAM module will work on my SEL-P, I went ahead and placed an order for one. Should arrive in 3-5 weeks. If anyone is interested, our cars require the "minus" version, on which the blue wire connects to the "SSA-" pin.

This website also has quite a bit of information about the start stop automatic memory module. Select the British Flag on the top right to translate to English.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

martiansoldier said:


> So after exchanging several messages with the seller and sharing my VIN to confirm that this SSAM module will work on my SEL-P, I went ahead and placed an order for one. Should arrive in 3-5 weeks. If anyone is interested, our cars require the "minus" version, on which the blue wire connects to the "SSA-" pin.
> 
> This website also has quite a bit of information about the start stop automatic memory module. Select the British Flag on the top right to translate to English.


Thanks for the info and the link. The translation from German to English is interesting (to say the least), but there is good info in there.

I have considered getting one of these but this time of year it's far too hot to sit in my car in the garage and tear apart the console. Please detail the installation process if you can. Pictures would be helpful. It looks like you will probably be installing one of these before I do.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

So, I received my SSA Module yesterday and the seller has specified the OEM connector pin numbers to connect the SSA- and ground wires from the SSA Module. However, he has informed me that there isn't a positive wire going to the OEM Start/Stop switch and I would have to find a positive wire in the vicinity to connect the SSA Module (+12V) positive terminal to. Do any of you have a wiring diagram or suggestions on what wire I can tap into for the positive? Is there a +12V line for the park assist switch that I can possibly tap into and if so, does anyone know the connector pin number?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

I think most people just connect it to the 12V power outlet (used to be a cigarette lighter). In our cars it is only a few inches away from the start/stop cancel button. It goes off with the ignition, so this is probably the easiest place to find 12V.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. I would be interested in the pin numbers they gave you.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I think most people just connect it to the 12V power outlet (used to be a cigarette lighter). In our cars it is only a few inches away from the start/stop cancel button. It goes off with the ignition, so this is probably the easiest place to find 12V.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> ...


See picture below:



I'm wondering is Pin 10 (black/yellow) would be an option for 12V source on our NAR MQB Tiguans. Reading through the VWWatercooled message boards, they seem to be using Pin 10 with a black/yellow wire for the 12V, Pin 1 (Brown) for ground and Pin 4 (Black/Blue) for the SSAM. However, per the above wiring diagram, there is no Pin 4 (Black/Blue), but there is a Pin 5 (Brown/Purple) that the seller has suggested for the SSAM.


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

This is my first car with start/stop and I am enjoying it. (for now) 
What I noticed recently, when you are in the traffic and there is a car in front, the engine will start if the car in front moves away from you, i.e. traffic light turns green. So the sensors of the Tiguan will detect the moving car in front and will start the engine, even if you are still stepping on the break pedal. How intelligent.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

martiansoldier said:


> See picture below:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if Pin 10 (black/yellow) would be an option for 12V source on our NAR MQB Tiguans. Reading through the VWWatercooled message boards, they seem to be using Pin 10 with a black/yellow wire for the 12V, Pin 1 (Brown) for ground and Pin 4 (Black/Blue) for the SSAM. However, per the above wiring diagram, there is no Pin 4 (Black/Blue), but there is a Pin 5 (Brown/Purple) that the seller has suggested for the SSAM.


*UPDATE:*

I managed to get my hands on the 10 pin connector yesterday from the top side by removing the shifter boot and can confirm that Pin 4 and Pin 10 are blank. I did see Pin 1 (Brown) and Pin 5 (Brown/Purple). So, it turns out that the easiest way to tap into the +12V may be the cigarette lighter. I believe removing the right side panel of the center console in the footwell area will give me access to the cigarette lighter. Hopefully the rain forecasted for Saturday will cool things off a little bit so I can get this done without being drenched in sweat.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

martiansoldier said:


> Hopefully the rain forecasted for Saturday will cool things off a little bit so I can get this done without being drenched in sweat.


Feel free to take some pictures. I would be curious about how to take things apart. I'm probably going to be doing this in the future.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

I got one of these ssmm from ebay and installed it a few weeks back. works great. 

As for install it was super easy. 12v accessory, ground, and pin 5 on the red start stop connector. 

take the side panel off of the passenger side (one screw close to the front, the rest just pops straight out). this is were you get access to the 12v plug.

the shift boot comes off by pulling the selector gear trim straight up.

the rest of the button console trim is held in with 2 screws on the front edge. then pull straight up on that.

really easy install.


----------



## davidp158 (Aug 4, 2018)

*premature starter wear?*

My primary concern is will the Auto Stop/Start feature put unnecessary wear on the starter? With city driving I am using the starter many, many more times than I normally would. 

As others have noted, the feature doesn't bother me as much as I expected it would. There are times, like in slow start and stop traffic, I wish the engine would remain running. Most of the time it doesn't bug me, and I presume over time I will come to live with it just fine. I just don't like the idea of the starter getting such a work out.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

Gilley72 said:


> I got one of these ssmm from ebay and installed it a few weeks back. works great.
> 
> As for install it was super easy. 12v accessory, ground, and pin 5 on the red start stop connector.
> 
> ...


I installed this over the weekend too, but I've only done some minor testing since my install. Hope to complete testing through this week and can then post instructions with some pictures that I took. My red 10 pin connector however, did not have the 12V accessory pin (SEL-P FWD). I used Pin 5 for the SSAM and tapped into the cigarette lighter for ground (brown) and +12V (red/green).

Install is quite simple, but there was little to no slack on the lines for the cigarette lighter and the red 10 pin connector.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Guys with MK7.5 that have this feature simply unplug the harness on the battery terminal to disable it. Does Tiguan have this plug?









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

*SSAM Module Installation Instructions*

*DISCLAIMER: THIS IS NO DIFFERENT FROM ANY OTHER DIY/MOD...SO, ANYONE WHO WISHES TO DO THIS MOD, DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK AND I WILL NOT BE LIABLE IF YOU MESS UP YOUR CAR IN ANY WAY. ALSO, PLEASE DON'T FLAME ME FOR THE QUALITY OF THE PICTURES AND MY COMMENTS ON THEM *

Parts/tools required:
SSAM Module (SSA “minus” (negative) version) - may be purchased on eBay.
T20 torx bit
(3) quick splice connectors and/or soldering kit if you plan to have a cleaner install 

Start Stop Automatic Memory (SSAM) Module: When connected as instructed will remember your last Start/Stop setting each time the car is restarted. This gives you the freedom from having to remember to de-activate Start/Stop after each restart. When installed, you will still have the ability to enable and disable start/stop anytime you please as opposed to the VCDS methods (voltage or temperature adjustments) that permanently disable the Auto Start/Stop feature. Pictures and connections detailed in step 8 of instructions.

*STEP BY STEP INSTRUCTIONS:*

1.	Make sure the engine is turned off. For better accessibility to the shifter boot front clips, you might consider turning on the parking brake and leaving the shifter in the Neutral ‘N’ position.


2.	Remove the shifter boot by pulling the shifter boot upward gently but firmly. There is a total of 10 plastic snap on clips that hold it in place, 3 on each side, 2 in the front and 2 in the back.



3.	After removing the shifter boot, slide your fingers under the switch cluster to the right side of the shifter and gently and you should see the switch cluster rise upward where you can remove. Bear in mind though that the connector harness has little to no slack and so, you may want to unplug the harness by pushing the clip to release the harness. The clip is on the side facing the front of the car.
 


4.	Now using a flathead screw driver, release the wire loom holders circled in the picture below:



5.	Now, from the passenger side, remove the torx screw in the console right side footwell panel. I believe you will need a T20 torx bit for this.

Circled in yellow is where the screw is and in red depicts the area inside the panel where the cigarette lighter connector is.


6.	Make sure the passenger side seat is all the way back. After removing the screw, pull the panel firmly towards the passenger side door and you will feel the panel popping off. Move your hands around and pull from multiple locations as there are multiple clips to undo as shown in the picture below:

After releasing the clips, slide the panel towards the front and remove.


7.	After removing the side panel, you should be able to reach in behind the cigarette lighter and unplug the white connector. You should also be able to reach in from the side in the vicinity of the switch cluster (that has already been removed) and pull out the red 10 pin connector for better access.


8.	Now, it’s time to get into the connections. The SSAM module has 3 wires soldered to the module:
i)	Brown – Connects to vehicle ground (either on Pin 1 (brown wire) of red switch connector, brown wire on cigarette lighter connector or any grounded metal part in the car that you can access)
ii)	Red – Connects to +12V in fuse box or cigarette lighter +12V ACC connection
iii)	Blue – Connects to Pin 5 (purple/brown wire) of red switch connector
 


9.	Below is a picture of the 10 pin connector. The pin numbers are marked and on my car (SEL-P FWD), the pins of interest were pins #1 (brown – ground) and pin #5 (brown/purple – start/stop switch).



10.	Below is a picture of the white cigarette lighter connector with 3 wires going to it. The 2 wires of interest are brown (ground) and red/green (+12V power).



11.	Before I made any of my connections, I tested all 3 wires on the car with a multimeter to ensure that I was hooking up to the correct ones. Between the brown ground and red/green +12V power, your multimeter should read +12.XX Volts at least. Between the purple/brown Pin 5 and brown ground (on either connector or any grounded metal in the car), you should read 2 – 3 volts approx., which should reset with each press of the OEM start/switch when connected to the connector. Mine read 2.84V.


12.	Let’s start with the ground connection. I quick spliced the SSAM brown wire with the brown wire on the cigarette lighter connector. On hindsight, it might be better to tap into a metal part in the center console, but since I am already done, I do not plan on messing with it again.


13.	Next up is the +12V ACC line. You can either pull a new line from the fuse box or use a quick splice connector to connect the SSAM red wire with the red/green wire on the cigarette lighter connector.

With 2 quick splice connectors at the back of the cigarette lighter connector, it was a bit of a fight to get the connector back on the cigarette lighter socket. So, be warned and plan accordingly.


14.	Now, for the last connection, I quick spliced the blue wire from the SSAM module with the purple/brown wire on Pin 5 of the red 10 pin connector.

For better accessibility, I managed to open the connector by lightly prying out the clips on either side of the red 10 pin connector and released Pin 5. If you are a bit more patient, you might consider soldering the SSAM blue wire directly on to Pin 5, but I also felt like there wasn’t enough room to slide both wires into the back of the connector.


15.	After you are done with the above step, insert Pin 5 back in the connector, close the side cover and connect the switch cluster to perform your first check to ensure that the SSAM module is working as intended. You might also want to verify that the cigarette lighter is working.


16.	If the test is successful, disconnect the switch cluster and tuck the connector back in position so you can connect it back to the switch cluster from the top of the center console.


17.	Now clip the center console side cover back in place secure with the T20 torx screw and relax with some :beer:.


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

davidp158 said:


> My primary concern is will the Auto Stop/Start feature put unnecessary wear on the starter? With city driving I am using the starter many, many more times than I normally would.
> 
> As others have noted, the feature doesn't bother me as much as I expected it would. There are times, like in slow start and stop traffic, I wish the engine would remain running. Most of the time it doesn't bug me, and I presume over time I will come to live with it just fine. I just don't like the idea of the starter getting such a work out.


I read somewhere that cars with start/stop systems have different starters than cars without start/stop system. Engineers basically designed a stronger starter for these cars. I would not worry in your case.


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> Guys with MK7.5 that have this feature simply unplug the harness on the battery terminal to disable it. Does Tiguan have this plug?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do see that connector on my battery. Any side effects, error codes or anything?


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

noreastdub said:


> I do see that connector on my battery. Any side effects, error codes or anything?


I do not know hence I was asking if anyone has unplugged it. I however went coding route and upped the voltage to 12. So far so good.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> noreastdub said:
> 
> 
> > I do see that connector on my battery. Any side effects, error codes or anything?
> ...


Ok, thanks for the reply. I will probably do the same once I have the confidence to do so. I have OBDeleven but so far have only done the windows with remote thing which was simple as pressing a button. I am an IT professional of 14 years so plenty of hexadecimal/overall technical ability, but nothing like this. Still pretty timid about touching the coding. Will keep reading until I feel ready. Thanks again.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

noreastdub said:


> Ok, thanks for the reply. I will probably do the same once I have the confidence to do so. I have OBDeleven but so far have only done the windows with remote thing which was simple as pressing a button. I am an IT professional of 14 years so plenty of hexadecimal/overall technical ability, but nothing like this. Still pretty timid about touching the coding. Will keep reading until I feel ready. Thanks again.


The coding is pretty straight forward via OBDEleven and can be easily reverted back if needed.




Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

Thanks, the_jeep_now

I have seen that one elsewhere before but just haven't gone through with it, I guess I am a little trigger shy. After seeing your message I did at least bring up my OBDEleven and found the setting. Would be nice to know how to revert settings before I mess with anything. As straight forward as it sounds, I still get nervous even going in there. I'm trying to figure out how to back everything up in it's current state before changing anything, if that is even possible. Once I get a handle on that I will feel more confident making even minor changes like this one. 

Thanks again


----------



## cmik (Aug 23, 2018)

*OBDEleven on the way*

Many thanks for the code instructions... ordered OBD Eleven to solve this issue..


----------



## mikeysentra (Apr 28, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Yes, it is possible to disable the system. It requires either VCDS or ODBeleven because you have to modify adaptation channels. There are several possible methods to fool the car into thinking that the stop/start system can't work. The easiest way is to the CAN gateway and change "Start/stop start limit voltage" to 12. This way if the battery voltage drops below 12 volts while cranking (and it always does this) the auto stop.start is disabled.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Do you happen to know the security code to access the CAN Gateway; so I can access adaptations? My VCDS does not give me the pop up with a security code.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

I found a much easier way... I ordered this from AliExpress, arrived today.

Here's a link to the one I ordered, but there's MANY on AliExpress that are the same:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000984255887.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1f594c4dQI9RBn










10min install, maybe less. It’s the same module just with the male/female connectors attached making it a simple plug-and-play. Also, coming from China, it’s cheaper than the ones on EBay and from Europe. 

A few pics of the install... first pull up the shifter boot:









Then remove 2 screws and pull up the rest of the trim piece. Just be sure not to loose any of the silver clips, I believe there are 6 of them:


















Then you can finally access the red plug from the switch module. Simply unplug it, and put the SSA module in between:



















Then just put it all back together. Easy-peasy!

It’s currently in “memory” mode, which means whatever mode it was in when the car was shut off, it will return to that mode when you turn the car back on.

I also noticed that if the auto-start function is turned off, then if you switch the car to ECO drive mode, the car will automatically turn the auto-start function back on, but then 1sec later the SSA module turns it off again! 

I have not yet figured out how to switch the SSA modes, sent the seller a note for better instructions about that but it’s working great right now in the mode it’s in.

Cheers,
DoC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^^

Link please!


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

David9962000 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Link please!


Added to my original post above, sorry for not including it originally.

BTW, this is (as far as I know) the only way to disable the start/stop function on a 2020MY (and likely future) models since the "coding" method no longer works on the newer vehicles for whatever reason.

Cheers,
DoC


----------



## SysWiz (Aug 17, 2014)

DoC0427 said:


> I found a much easier way... I ordered this from AliExpress, arrived today.


Does it need the 12-volt connection mentioned elsewhere?


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

SysWiz said:


> Do you have the Aliexpress link? And does it need the 12-volt connection mentioned elsewhere?


Link added to my post above, and no there are no other connections required. It must grab a 0v and 12v connection from the existing connector.


----------



## SysWiz (Aug 17, 2014)

DoC0427 said:


> Link added to my post above, and no there are no other connections required. It must grab a 0v and 12v connection from the existing connector.


Sweet. Thanks.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

DoC0427 said:


> I have not yet figured out how to switch the SSA modes, sent the seller a note for better instructions about that but it’s working great right now in the mode it’s in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Figured it out! With a little back/forth from the seller and trying to decipher the translation issues, I'm now able to put it into "Service Mode" where it basically does nothing, meaning the start/stop function is re-enabled every time the vehicle starts regardless of how it was when last shut down. I will be sure to put it in this mode whenever I take it in for service or any warranty work or whatever. Just easier to do that than to risk having questions from the dealer.

Also figured out how to put it back into "memory recall" mode which will put the start/stop function into whatever mode it was in when the vehicle was last turned off. In this mode, it also turns the function back off if the vehicle itself decides to turn it on like when switching into ECO drive mode for example.

I have not been able to get it to operate in "default off" mode yet though. Apparently in that mode, it will always switch the start/stop function off when the vehicle starts, regardless of how it was set when the vehicle was turned off. I'm sure if I tinker with it more I'll figure it out, but I probably won't bother since I prefer the "memory recall" mode anyway.

Just thought I'd add this last note so that if anyone else goes down this road and gets the same module, I can help sort out how to switch modes if assistance is needed.

Cheers...
DoC


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

DoC0427 said:


> Figured it out! With a little back/forth from the seller and trying to decipher the translation issues, I'm now able to put it into "Service Mode" where it basically does nothing, meaning the start/stop function is re-enabled every time the vehicle starts regardless of how it was when last shut down. I will be sure to put it in this mode whenever I take it in for service or any warranty work or whatever. Just easier to do that than to risk having questions from the dealer.
> 
> Also figured out how to put it back into "memory recall" mode which will put the start/stop function into whatever mode it was in when the vehicle was last turned off. In this mode, it also turns the function back off if the vehicle itself decides to turn it on like when switching into ECO drive mode for example.
> 
> ...


So how do you use it in memory mode?


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

David9962000 said:


> So how do you use it in memory mode?


Not sure what you mean... you don't really "use it" at all. 
It just disables the automatic start/stop system of the vehicle.

As described before, the module operates in one of 3 modes:
- memory mode (sets the start/stop system to the same setting, on or off, as it was before the vehicle was last shut down)
- default off mode (sets the start/stop system to always default off when the vehicle is started)
- service mode (basically disables the module, vehicle always resets the start/stop system to on when started)

Hope this helps.

Cheers,
DoC


----------



## RADON (Aug 3, 2007)

I think he's asking how do you switch between the three modes.



DoC0427 said:


> Not sure what you mean... you don't really "use it" at all.
> It just disables the automatic start/stop system of the vehicle.
> 
> As described before, the module operates in one of 3 modes:
> ...


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

RADON said:


> I think he's asking how do you switch between the three modes.


I didn’t think that was his question, however since you asked....

You change the modes by simply pressing the SSA button in a certain sequence depending on what mode you want it to operate in. Then it will stay in that mode “forever” until you change modes.

Should note though that regardless of the mode it’s in, it only does its “thing” when the vehicle is started. In other words, I have mine set to “default OFF” so it always turns the start/stop function off every time I start the car. But if for some reason I want to use the S/S function I just tap the SSA button to turn it on. Then when I shut down the car, when I re-start the next time it automatically turns the S/S function off again. Basically in this mode it works the opposite to how the car would normally work from the factory.

Works great for me... and setting it to Service mode before taking it in for any service takes about 10 secs and the dealer would never know it’s there unless they had some reason to open up the console. Even then, it looks pretty OEM and might still be missed anyway.

Cheers...
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RADON (Aug 3, 2007)

Appreciate the reply and report. Ordering now...


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

RADON said:


> Appreciate the reply and report. Ordering now...


Once you get it, reach back out to me directly and I’ll send you a “cheat sheet” for how to change the modes that I’m in the process creating for myself. It’s quite easy but the English translation on the AliExpress ad for it is a little... well, confusing.

Cheers...
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ariedl (Mar 31, 2018)

DoC0427 said:


> Added to my original post above, sorry for not including it originally.


For some reason, the link doesn't take me to a specific item, just the main AliExpress page. Could you please let me know what to search for on AE?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Here is a screen shot of the ad itself:










Hopefully that helps you find it.
There’s quite a few vendors on there selling the same thing, this is just the one that I bought from.

Cheers...
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ariedl (Mar 31, 2018)

Thanks for the screenshot! Just ordered, and looking forward to trying it out.

Take care!


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I've had mine installed for about three weeks now. No issues, I almost forgot I installed it. It just remembers the last setting.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

jonese said:


> I've had mine installed for about three weeks now. No issues, I almost forgot I installed it. It just remembers the last setting.


Same here. I have it set to default off and totally forget it’s there. I do re-enable the start/stop on occasion for various reasons and love that it goes back to disabling the system the next time I get into the car. Works perfect!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palidino (May 15, 2019)

Does that module work for 2020 tiguans? Can’t do the voltage trick for 2020 models anymore with OBDeleven. Heard it was hard coded now. Would a module work?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Palidino said:


> Does that module work for 2020 tiguans? Can’t do the voltage trick for 2020 models anymore with OBDeleven. Heard it was hard coded now. Would a module work?


I have a 2020, it works.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Palidino said:


> Does that module work for 2020 tiguans? Can’t do the voltage trick for 2020 models anymore with OBDeleven. Heard it was hard coded now. Would a module work?


Correct. I believe this module (and others like it) is the only known way to disable the start-stop system in the 2020 and likely newer as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

If I do not want the Auto Stop/Start to work, I simply turn the steering wheel a small amount when I come to a stop. That disables it for that stopping event. It's free!


----------



## CoconutPete (Jun 20, 2005)

Mine just came today! I'm going to install it this weekend!

I'm still a little fuzzy on how exactly you change modes. More specifically, how do you "know it changed" modes. Will ping you Doc.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

CoconutPete said:


> Mine just came today! I'm going to install it this weekend!
> 
> I'm still a little fuzzy on how exactly you change modes. More specifically, how do you "know it changed" modes. Will ping you Doc.


Happy to help! Just sent you a PM...

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shortybdub (Oct 14, 2011)

Have the same module that DoC linked and works great. I forget that it's installed, that transparent. DoC sent a pdf of the "cheat sheet" that I printed and laminated (at his suggestion ) and threw it in the glovebox for future reference. MUCH better than the "translation" instructions from the seller and super easy to change modes with.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Can someone send me the document as well? I just ordered one.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Jester2893 said:


> Can someone send me the document as well? I just ordered one.


Once you get your module, drop me a PM and I’ll send the one I created over to you.

Cheers...
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

DoC0427 said:


> Once you get your module, drop me a PM and I’ll send the one I created over to you.
> 
> Cheers...
> DoC
> ...


Anyone have a copy of DoC's quick reference sheet? I installed the module a month ago and has been working great, now just noticed my remote start isn't working so wanted to try different start/stop modes to verify that wasn't causing the remote start issue.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Anyone have a copy of DoC's quick reference sheet? I installed the module a month ago and has been working great, now just noticed my remote start isn't working so wanted to try different start/stop modes to verify that wasn't causing the remote start issue.


Or you could simply ask me for a copy. 

Sent via PM…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Anyone have a copy of DoC's quick reference sheet? I installed the module a month ago and has been working great, now just noticed my remote start isn't working so wanted to try different start/stop modes to verify that wasn't causing the remote start issue.


For what it’s worth, I highly doubt the SSM has anything to do with the remote start. 2 completely different systems.

Did you happen to notice if your Tiguan was low on fuel? That little detail caught me. . If you look in the owners manual, there’s a list of conditions that have to be met for the remote start to work, one of which is having enough fuel (above the trigger that turns the low fuel light on) when it was last shut down.

…just a thought.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PATig21 (Oct 22, 2021)

I ordered this cable from aliexpress for my 2021 SE. This one comes with a power tap installed off the cigarette lighter feed. The instructions provided weren't quite right for me. Instead of removing the air conditioning panel, I was able to pop up/move the phone charger from the bottom and access the cigarette lighter from there. If anyone has any questions, feel free to PM me. 

I don't know why some cables have the power tap (white plugs) and some don't, but this is the one I went with since I saw a similar one on b2bfab. I don't believe it has any programmability, just makes the car simply behave like I wanted. After starting the vehicle, the button lights up and disables auto start after a few seconds and stays off unless you re-enable it.

For VW Volkswagen Tiguan Mk2 2017 2021 Car Auto Stop Canceller Automatic Stop Start Engine Eliminator Device Disable Plug Cable|Interior Mouldings| - AliExpress


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

DoC0427 said:


> For what it’s worth, I highly doubt the SSM has anything to do with the remote start. 2 completely different systems.
> 
> Did you happen to notice if your Tiguan was low on fuel? That little detail caught me. . If you look in the owners manual, there’s a list of conditions that have to be met for the remote start to work, one of which is having enough fuel (above the trigger that turns the low fuel light on) when it was last shut down.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the start/stop sheet DoC! I really do appreciate having that module in. Now if we could keep the AC recirculate button maintained in last power off position, I would be pressing less buttons at startup.

Yes, found the remote start issue was either due to low fuel (light wasn't on, but I was low) or the main battery low, had to replace that and all is good now.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

With OBDEleven (or VCDS) you can!

- Air Recirculation Memory
1. Control Unit 08
2. Long Coding
3. Store Recirculation Air Setting for Terminal 15 Off: Service-life dependent store -> Save


Bob.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Thanks for the start/stop sheet DoC! I really do appreciate having that module in. Now if we could keep the AC recirculate button maintained in last power off position, I would be pressing less buttons at startup.
> 
> Yes, found the remote start issue was either due to low fuel (light wasn't on, but I was low) or the main battery low, had to replace that and all is good now.


No problem.
By the way, there’s an OCA in OBDeleven that enables “air recirculation memory”. Could code it manually as well if you have the device and a pro account.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

Bought this unit on AliExpress: 27.71US $ 7% OFF|Automatic start / Stop of start / Stop Treasure Default Closermemory Mode for VW Tiguan Imported|Car Switches & Relays| - AliExpress
Showed up in about 20 days from China. 
Following DoC0427 step-by-step able to install in 10 minutes. Toughest part was unclipping the connector, if you have big hands use a very small ended screwdriver to gently pinch the release clip and pull down. 
Device is defaulted to save last memory state when you turn off car - Turned on car, pressed start/stop to deactivate, turn off car. Turn car back on, it automatically defaults to start/stop as off. PEFECT!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Got mine from this seller.... 16.49US $ 40% OFF|Automatic Stop Start Engine System Off Device Control Sensor Plug Stop Cancel for VW New Tiguan|Cables, Adapters & Sockets| - AliExpress
Item arrived in 13 days and has 3 different modes. Always off, Memory (remembers last setting), and Service Mode (which is like it's not there...factory).

Going to be installing mine this weekend hopefully...

Bob.


----------



## DrewTiguan77 (Jul 10, 2020)

Hi Bob. Did you install this yet? I was going to order the B2BFAB one, but aside from the fact its quite a bit more expensive there are also additional power cables that have to be installed as well. These ones from AliExpress don't seem to have those which would make the install easier I would assume. 


OhioSpyderman said:


> Got mine from this seller.... 16.49US $ 40% OFF|Automatic Stop Start Engine System Off Device Control Sensor Plug Stop Cancel for VW New Tiguan|Cables, Adapters & Sockets| - AliExpress
> Item arrived in 13 days and has 3 different modes. Always off, Memory (remembers last setting), and Service Mode (which is like it's not there...factory).
> 
> Going to be installing mine this weekend hopefully...
> ...


Hi Bob. Did you get around to installing this yet? I was going to order the B2BFAB one, but honestly I would rather use the one you provided the link to as there are no additional wires to deal with.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I have not.
Weather issues (crazy wind which kept me chasing leaves, now bitter cold and atm some of that "S" stuff is coming from the sky) and laziness (lol) have held me back.
But others like @DoC0427 have (he is the one who convinced me to buy Ali) with ZERO issues.

The only issue with AliExpress it the potential for long wait times.
I got my S/S module in 13 days and I felt pretty lucky....

I also was like you. I did NOT want the hassle of more wiring.
One and DONE.

Mine will get installed this week (supposed to get warmer Tues and Wed)...

Bob.


----------



## DrewTiguan77 (Jul 10, 2020)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I have not.
> Weather issues (crazy wind which kept me chasing leaves, now bitter cold and atm some of that "S" stuff is coming from the sky) and laziness (lol) have held me back.
> But others like @DoC0427 have (he is the one who convinced me to buy Ali) with ZERO issues.
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thanks for the info and good luck with the weather and the install.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Weather....meh. Ohio, don't like the weather....tough, you're the idiot who moved here...lol.
Installation...DoC0427 has you covered there.
He describes it to a tee starting at post #46 in this thread...

Bob.


----------



## DrewTiguan77 (Jul 10, 2020)

Finally ordered and received the cable from AliExpress. Installed this afternoon and works perfectly. Install took about 20min and was very straightforward. The most time-consuming part was trying to fit the cable back under the console, but after messing around with it a bit...success! Thanks to all who offered advice and links to the harness.


----------



## garbonz1 (Apr 14, 2010)

DoC0427 said:


> Once you get your module, drop me a PM and I’ll send the one I created over to you.
> 
> Cheers...
> DoC
> ...





DoC0427 said:


> Once you get it, reach back out to me directly and I’ll send you a “cheat sheet” for how to change the modes that I’m in the process creating for myself. It’s quite easy but the English translation on the AliExpress ad for it is a little... well, confusing.
> 
> Cheers...
> DoC
> ...


----------



## GPPTSI (Dec 7, 2021)

Got mine from here:








Tiguan Start/Stop Solution (2018 to current)


Does the factory Start/Stop feature of your VW Tiguan prevent you from enjoying your off-road experience? In minutes our Start/Stop Solution can be installed so that this feature defaults to the off position each time the ignition is turned on. Kit includes all necessary tools and full color...




www.b2bfab.com


----------

